# Kona Hawaiian Resort questions



## Cathyb (Sep 6, 2009)

1.  Wondering if this resort will honor requests of certain buildings if you call ahead?  If so, how much time before arrival is advised?

2.  Do they have activities like making leis, etc?

3.  How far is 'downtown' Kona from there -- for eating dinner? Is it a walkable surface for someone with a 'sort of' bad knee?

4.  Where is the nearest supermarket?

Thanks for any info you may want to share!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 6, 2009)

Very close to downtown and some great restaurants.  We walked every day to get downtown for lunches and dinners.  I don't remember the names of the restaurants.  

There is a Costco on the way from the airport, and we bought groceries there for two weeks. 

I didn't request any particular building and we were very close to the parking lot, in one of the oldest buildings.  I wish we had a different unit.  I would love to get a presidential unit next time.


----------



## itchyfeet (Sep 6, 2009)

Several years ago (before the new section was built),  I called ahead and asked for an upstairs unit because I didn't want noise above.  I don't remember exactly how long before we arrived I called--perhaps two weeks? They did honor my request.  There were many activities at KHV when we were there including lei making.  I can't remember the name of the supermarket we used  but be sure to ask for a discount card which you can get even tho you're not a resident. We enjoyed our stay at KHV very much  and will be returning in May.   Aloha!


----------



## teepeeca (Sep 6, 2009)

Usually, it will depend upon your check-in day as to what building/unit will be available.  You can call ahead (probably two weeks or less from check-in) to request a certain unit.

I believe walking to "downtown" is about 1/2 mile or so.  Grocery shopping is about a mile or so (downtown area) KTA; Safeway; Pack-and-Save(?).

KHR has MANY activities.  Don't forget to ask the concierge for the 2 for 1 lunch certificate for Jamison's---excellent clalmari sandwich or crab and shrimp sandwich !!!

Tony


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2009)

Cathy - what location are you looking for?  If you have a bum knee, you might want to avoid units at the top of the hill, because it is pretty steep up there.  I also would avoid units around the swimming pool - they are very close to the pool and it would be noisy at times.  We liked the units all the way to the right with a view of the ravine - is it an undeveloped jungle like area and we thought it was quite a pretty view.  The resort really doesn't have ocean views - maybe a glimpse from some units at the top of the hill.  The ocean is across the street, behind private homes and hotels, so there is really no ocean access at the resort.  We thought the units were very nice.


----------



## Emi (Sep 6, 2009)

It's about a mile to town with a slight incline. If youa re going to the other end of town near the pier, its another half mile or so. It is just as easy to drive and park at the Coconut shopping plaza if you do not want to walk. There are no sidewalks and walking back in the dark can be challenging if you are worrying about your knee.

Kona Hawaiian Village has one of the best activites agenda. The Aloha party Tuesday night is not to be missed. Lots of crafts to make.

The upper units are nicer with the vaulted ceilings. A few of the units have sunset and/or ocean views depending on the last time they trimmed the trees. Called the front desk around 2 weeks before and ask for a unit near the upper pool. Good units are 77A, 55A, 71A, 68A, 60A. These are all upper units (A=above, B=below) 71A and 69A only have about 5 steps to It's tough on the knee carrying luggage.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you all!


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 6, 2009)

Denise: Sounds like the upper units with vaulted ceilings is nice. My hubby is the one with the bad knee so 71A and 69A may be worth asking for (upstairs but few stairs).  We like to walk but if the streets are uneven or unpaved it does affect DH after the first few blocks.

We enjoy sitting on the lanai with a nice Mai Tai  in our hands watching some kind of activity but not the swimming pool.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 6, 2009)

emi:  Just what I wanted to know -- thank you!


----------



## Emi (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Cathy

Sorry I just realized my message got jumbled

I meant to say 69A abd 71A has 5 steps to upper unit while the other buildings have 13 steps. 

There are 3 supermarkets in town. Also a Walmart which has the best prices so try them first. They have a food section. Milk and juice will give you sticker shock.Costco is great but everything is in big quantities.

Go to the Farmers Market in town for fruits and some vegies. I think they
are open Tuesday or Wednesday to Sunday. Do try the papaya especially the strawberry red ones. It is so sweet and very cheap. Can't take them off the island so we od on them when we are there. In the summer, they go 3 for a dollar.

Some good restaurants are Fishhopper, Huggos, Jackie Rey's and sunset dinner at Jamisons. Great sunset views at Fishhoppers too. Do try some local homemade food at Big Island Grill. Very reasonable and big portions.


----------



## liwarren (Sep 7, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Very close to downtown and some great restaurants.  We walked every day to get downtown for lunches and dinners.  I don't remember the names of the restaurants.
> 
> There is a Costco on the way from the airport, and we bought groceries there for two weeks.
> 
> I didn't request any particular building and we were very close to the parking lot, in one of the oldest buildings.  I wish we had a different unit.  I would love to get a presidential unit next time.



Have you seen a presidential suite?  We are booked in one for next April and am wondering what they are like.  Sadly we could only book a handicapped presidential and we don't need a handicapped unit.  But, I am hoping it is great.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 7, 2009)

liwarren:  How did you get the Presidential?  What exchange company did you use or are you an owner?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 7, 2009)

liwarren said:


> Have you seen a presidential suite?  We are booked in one for next April and am wondering what they are like.  Sadly we could only book a handicapped presidential and we don't need a handicapped unit.  But, I am hoping it is great.


They won't necessarily put you in a handicapped presidential.  No, I haven't seen them personally, but I talked to a man at the hot tub at KHV who had one, and he said it was hands down nicer than the regular 2 bedroom.  He upgraded to it at the last minute and was glad he did.  The difference was 231K as opposed to 350K points, so I would hope it's a lot nicer.  That's a big difference!

Cathy, it is highly unlikely that you would get a 2 bedroom presidential.  I have a VIP Wyndham membership and I checked every morning to upgrade my SFX deposit of 8/1/2009 to a presidential. I never could see an upgrade.  I was trying to make the exchanger's stay spectacular at KHV.  It was something I didn't have to do, but for me, it's about the Golden Rule; I would have loved someone to go out of their way for me like that.  

I have been able to see those upgrades once in a while, but it never worked out for me.


----------



## liwarren (Sep 7, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> liwarren:  How did you get the Presidential?  What exchange company did you use or are you an owner?  Thanks in advance.


I am a platinum Wyndham owner and just used points to book the resort.


----------



## cgeidl (Sep 10, 2009)

*Just Left on 29 August*

We have stayed there five times in the last 10 years. Always ask ahead for an upper unit. We were in Unit #22 this last trip and we like unit #'s  19-22 as they re above the pool . Ours even had at least a square inch ocean view thru the trees. These units have been upgraded. There is now free wifi each room. Lots of activities by Joy who has been there for years.
We like the Hawaiian style and the vegetation. We would give the unit a nine on a ten point scale and in a couple hundred timeshare over the years we have had only two with a ten rating.I second the restaurant recommendations for Huggos, Fishhopper, and Jackie Reyes. Also the 150 club. that is what I heard a couple Hawaiians talking about meeting there for a meal. It is ths Costco 1.50 lunch.We ate at the Fishhopper three times for dinner. Go before 6 for low prices and less costly drinks. Three course chef special for less than $15.Jackie reyes has hal priced drinks and appetizers from 3 to 5 and 9 off over $30 coupon. get at the resort.
We also ate by the dolphin pools at the Waikoloa resort. Expensive but we split a pulled pork sandwich and fries and it was too large for us to finish.Get atable close to the action. Also walk the two miles of halls. It is quite a museum of art.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 10, 2009)

*Restaurants*



cgeidl said:


> We have stayed there five times in the last 10 years. Always ask ahead for an upper unit. We were in Unit #22 this last trip and we like unit #'s  19-22 as they re above the pool . Ours even had at least a square inch ocean view thru the trees. These units have been upgraded. There is now free wifi each room. Lots of activities by Joy who has been there for years.
> We like the Hawaiian style and the vegetation. We would give the unit a nine on a ten point scale and in a couple hundred timeshare over the years we have had only two with a ten rating.I second the restaurant recommendations for Huggos, Fishhopper, and Jackie Reyes. Also the 150 club. that is what I heard a couple Hawaiians talking about meeting there for a meal. It is ths Costco 1.50 lunch.We ate at the Fishhopper three times for dinner. Go before 6 for low prices and less costly drinks. Three course chef special for less than $15.Jackie reyes has hal priced drinks and appetizers from 3 to 5 and 9 off over $30 coupon. get at the resort.
> We also ate by the dolphin pools at the Waikoloa resort. Expensive but we split a pulled pork sandwich and fries and it was too large for us to finish.Get atable close to the action. Also walk the two miles of halls. It is quite a museum of art.



Great ideas!  Thank you


----------



## shmoore (Nov 13, 2009)

We are starting our fourth week here at Kona Hawaiian Resort. It has been wonderful. New activities have been added. There is now a Wednesday afternoon get together at the lower pool. Alii and Pipi have wonderful songs to share and snacks are served. Joy usually shows up to dance a few hulas for us. On Thursday evening they have a pot luck supper with entertainment. Auntie Tutu and her brother sings and Joy dances. I have never had better activities. Here you feel like you are part of the experience, not just a viewer. Unfortunately Auntie Bubbles has died and her jewelry making is not offered at this time. There is also a wonderful welcome dinner on Tuesday and many, many other activities.

We had four units of relatives and friends and the resort staff was able to put us into adjoining units. Even the maintenance guys asked us if there was anything that they could do to make our vacation better. It is going to be hard to leave. We consider this resort our "second home" and look forward to coming back next year.    

Sandy Moore


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Nov 14, 2009)

we spent 3 consecutive weeks there in April. It WAS hard to leave. Esp coming back to the canadian praries, ugh.

I would also concur, floor units, esp if you have a bad knee, is the way to go.


----------



## philemer (Nov 27, 2009)

We're leaving Jan. 8th for 3 consecutive weeks  (modern hula dancer). We prefer the upper units because the one time we were in a lower unit you could hear every footstep from above.  We like the units on the South side of the property because it's quieter.

Is there a good chance they'll keep us in the same unit for all 3 weeks? I'll call them in Dec. and make our requests.

It does feel like you're coming home because so many employees (Joy, Albert, etc) have been there for years.

Aloha!!


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Nov 28, 2009)

Sooo jealous of you leaving. I am actually trying to get a couple weeks in Jan for my little brother and his new wife. So here's hoping and praying that something last minute comes up. I have been watching every morning, but nothing for the last month!!
If he does make it there, he will be the pastey white canadian guy there!


----------



## Elli (Nov 28, 2009)

Aaron Kristen said:


> Sooo jealous of you leaving. I am actually trying to get a couple weeks in Jan for my little brother and his new wife. So here's hoping and praying that something last minute comes up. I have been watching every morning, but nothing for the last month!!
> If he does make it there, he will be the pastey white canadian guy there!


Have you tried Trading Places?  They often get units for that resort.


----------



## philemer (Nov 28, 2009)

Elli said:


> Have you tried Trading Places?  They often get units for that resort.



True. But, they don't get as many now that it's a Wyndham resort. When TPI managed it, and Mauna Loa Village, they got a lot of inventory. That gravy train has ended.   TPI is still worth a try.

My 3 weeks came through RCI  over a year out.


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Nov 29, 2009)

traded in this past year for WKHR in dec for our April trip. So hoping that lightening will strike twice for April 2011. 
We absolutely loved the resort. the grounds were amazing, the rooms were very nice. service was good (when i broke the garburator). overall a great experience. However not for everyone as the rooms aren't new, and the stairs are a hike for many people.
but heck, i'll trade cold Saskatchewan for a couple stairs on the big island any day


----------



## shmoore (Nov 30, 2009)

Phil, if we had not just gotten back from a month in Kona, I would try to go back in January. We love it there. Next year we have six weeks booked and are already looking forward to it. 


Have a blast.

Sandy


----------

